
Ask HN: Employment contracts in Germany - job-seeker
I have been offered a job in Berlin by a reputed online market firm. They are asking me to sign a contract before joining. I don’t have a contract in hand yet as I haven’t accepted the offer. Is this normal procedure?<p>Would I be able ditch this and join another company before actually starting this job?
======
DocTomoe
I am not a lawyer, but I do hiring in Germany.

> Is this normal procedure?

Yes, this is normal. You get the job offer, you agree, then you go and sign
the contract.

> Would I be able ditch this and join another company before actually starting
> this job?

For up to six months after your first day of actual work (specifics are noted
down in the contract), you are in "Probezeit", a probation period in which
either your employer or you can end the contract within two calendar weeks
with no reasons given. This reflects badly in your CV, though.

You cannot sign and then not show up, though, without them being able to claim
damages (usually the cost associated with finding a replacement for you).

~~~
maxhallinan
To add to this, be aware that once the probation period is over, you have to
give 3 months notice when you terminate your employment. Once you actually
have a job in Germany, finding a new job is a much bigger piece of long-term
planning than the U.S.

~~~
job-seeker
Yes. 3-month is a big period. Most employers wouldn’t want to wait that long
in other countries.

